# Weather men/women



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

So I spend 4 hours yesterday pressure washing my deck around the pool so I can paint it early this morning before the sun gets hot. Well guess what? Its raining in Port Hope even though the weather guys said there will be NO chance of rain Friday. With all the technology these people have how can they only predict the weather about 75% correctly?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

TA462 said:


> So I spend 4 hours yesterday pressure washing my deck around the pool so I can paint it early this morning before the sun gets hot. Well guess what? Its raining in Port Hope even though the weather guys said there will be NO chance of rain Friday. With all the technology these people have how can they only predict the weather about 75% correctly?


75%?

Is it really that good, LOL?

"Meteorology" as they like to call it is a great gig. You can be wrong half the time and keep your job.

I just look out the window and hope for the best.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Meteorologists will tell you that they have a much harder time predicting short-range local trends, than predicting longer-range regional trends. So, they may predict it would rain in Ottawa today, but it ends up raining off and on about 50 miles northeast of here tonight and into tomorrow morning. At the same time, they may predict the temperature should be easing up over the next week in the region, and that's pretty much what happens. We tend to make a stink about the one and overlook the other. The conundrum is that our weather interests, as non-farmers, tend to be with respect to what is happening right now, or what is about to happen very very soon.

When I was an undergrad at McGill, I remember seeing a graduate meteorology seminar in the calendar, entitled "Daily discussion of the weather". I'm sure it was a serious course, but I always had visions of a half dozen meteorology grad students in a small room with their prof, looking out the window, with one of them saying "Boy, she's a hot one today, ain't she?", and the others nodding "Yep, she's a corker." in agreement.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Happens every time I get ready to detail the car, its either starts to rain or the weather is a lot hotter then they said it would be ( not good when waxing ).ship


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Ship of fools said:


> Happens every time I get ready to detail the car, its either starts to rain or the weather is a lot hotter then they said it would be ( not good when waxing ).ship


I consider a good rain "detailing" .kqoct


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

all the hottest weathergirls are on the mexican channels

View attachment 3999


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

With all the channels I get why can't I get that one, lol. I got the deck half done, going to finish it today.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it's telemundo iirc. when i lived in the states it came bundled in. all the women on that channel lok like that. i swear it makes you want to move to mexico. except for all the mexicans i actually knew were nothing like that. but i used to be at work sometimes and say things like "it's cloudy and 87 in acupulco today" thinking of the weather girls. it was my own private joke, they all thought i was talking about weather or vacation spots or something.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> all the hottest weathergirls are on the mexican channels
> 
> View attachment 3999


It seems pretty hot just above Acapulco.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

smorgdonkey said:


> It seems pretty hot just above Acapulco.


It's probably just gas. Bean burrito, anyone?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Just as a sidebar-"meteorologist" is pronounced the same as "meaty urologist"


----------

